# Thank you Eric



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

I appreciate that you ask how everyone is doing. It's good to know that someone cares about how it's going and offers support as we do the tapes. This is a great way to find out if what we are experiencing is normal!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, no problemo and I appreciate the comment for sure. Were all in this together and if I or someone else can help with anything great. Others have helped me tremedously and to see people make some real impact in there IBS is for me a very good feeling. If someone is struggling I think its good for them to know the bb is here to help as well.Thank you BR.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

